# GMF swimlanes



## BjörnBu (15. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

Ich kann bisher keinerlei Ressourcen zu swimlanes finden. Hie rmal mein Beispiel etwas vereinfacht.
Unter anderm tauchen in meinem Diagram "Flows" auf, die 1-n Steps enthalten. Steps sind dabei über valid und invalid miteinandern verbunden, sodass sich ne Reichenfolge ergibt.

Um das Ganze aber ordentlich darstellen zu können, macht es keinen Sinn die Steps über conntections alle einem Flow zuzuordnen. Stattdessen würde ich es mir wünschen den Flow als Swimlane darzustellen (Noch lieber als Kasten, dem man die Steps einfach hinzu fügen kann, aber Swimlanes sollten für's erste einfacher sien, denke ich)

Wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte. Ein Link zu 'ner Quelle wäre schon Klasse. Konnte bisher einfach nichts finden.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jul 2008)

Du meinst zB ein Compartment? Dazu gibt es doch genügend Beispiele bei GMF.
Ansonten bitte eine Zeichnung/Screenshot wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## BjörnBu (15. Jul 2008)

Vielen Dank!
Hat schon sehr geholfen. Da mir mir schlicht und einfach das wording unklar und schon ließ sich erstmal nichts finden.


----------

